# Prayers needed for Shiloh



## plenty pets 20

Little 3lb Shiloh is fighting for his life. I should say we are, since he seems to have given up.
He is an owner surrender and the vet said we got him just barely in time. He has obviously been abused, broken tail, lump on head and just no will to live. He is at the vets now on I.V fluids and meds for pneumonia. He is having an ultrasound today to see if they can find anything else that would cause him to be so ill and unresponsive. He wont stand. He will lift his head and drink water now and then. Poor little soul. Please say a pray or send good thoughts that we can pull him through.
Hang on Shiloh, life can be good, if you will let us show you.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

Sending prayers and gentle hugs to this precious little one.


----------



## Ann Mother

Oh poor thing. He needs someone to sit @ his bedside 24/7 to talk & pet him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh how sad! Bless his heart! I'll certainly keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

This is so heartbreaking. I'm sitting at my desk, crying. Sending lots of prayers for precious Shiloh. We need to get him well -- both physcially and mentally. I'm sure he's stressed to the max and has no idea why his life is so bad. We need to make him know that life can be good and he will be loved and cared for.

Edie -- how old do they think he is?


----------



## pippersmom

That made me cry. Its so heartbreaking. This poor little guys deserves to know that life can be good and can be full of love. I pray he is given the chance to have a fantastic life with lots and lots of love.


----------



## kilodzul

Oh, how heartbreaking! This is so unfair, no dog deserve something like this.
I hope that with good care and love, he'll see that there are good people in the world that don't won't to hurt him and he'll regain the will to live.

I saw another dog like this today in the clinic. Rescued from abusive situation, the owner stopped caring for him because he was more cute as a puppy. Completely apathetic and unresponsive, very dehydrated. Two girls who brought him in were sitting by his side, petting him and speaking to him softly while he was receiving I.V. fluids. After two hours, I saw him licking one girl's hand and I almost cried.
There's still hope, as long as there are good people in the world.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I would love him well!!!!I can't quit seeing his little face.


----------



## Maglily

Poor baby, I hope he can feel our prayers and wishes for him to get well. xoxox little guy.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Poor precious angel. I wish I could be there to hold him and talk to him. 

I pray he finds the will to live.


----------



## Snowbody

I've been reading about him on FB. Just so sad. I'm really praying that he will turn around and want to go on. Such a sweet little one. How could someone abuse him? Sending prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

plenty pets 20 said:


> Little 3lb Shiloh is fighting for his life. I should say we are, since he seems to have given up.
> He is an owner surrender and the vet said we got him just barely in time. He has obviously been abused, broken tail, lump on head and just no will to live. He is at the vets now on I.V fluids and meds for pneumonia. He is having an ultrasound today to see if they can find anything else that would cause him to be so ill and unresponsive. He wont stand. He will lift his head and drink water now and then. Poor little soul. Please say a pray or send good thoughts that we can pull him through.
> Hang on Shiloh, life can be good, if you will let us show you.





Ann Mother said:


> Oh poor thing. He needs someone to sit @ his bedside 24/7 to talk & pet him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Edie, I feel the same way as Pat.

Can't there be an exception made for someone to be with Shiloh ... to be with him 24/7 right now? It has got to be so stressful, scary, and lonely for him being in the hospital. I deeply feel that precious Shiloh needs to be held close and reminded how much he is so loved. The power of love can be so healing. 

I know, as always that you are doing your very best, Angel Edie. :heart:


----------



## Cyndilou

Oh my goodness. Bless his little heart. Please get better so you can know what love is.


----------



## maddysmom

This is so heartbreaking. I hope Shiloh finds the will to live so he can be with someone who will truly love him. Prayers being sent for that little baby...


----------



## plenty pets 20

He is actually getting a lot of attention from the vet staff and the foster visits him several times a day. She has more of our rescues in her home too, plus her own dogs. The first day with her, that's all she did was hold him, but then he stopped eating and she took him back to the vet , when they found the pneumonia. 
I know so many people are praying and holding him close in our hearts and hope he can feel the love. 
Just breaks my heart, makes me sick and angry all at the same time.


----------



## ladodd

Bless his precious little self. Oh, how I hope he holds on to feel love from a good family. I will never understand how anyone could do such horrible things to something this innocent. An eye for an eye. Come on Shiloh, you have people all over the world praying for you.


----------



## zooeysmom

Hoping and praying for Shiloh to hold on and somehow feel the outpouring of love that we all feel for him.


----------



## edelweiss

Edie, I am just now seeing this & just so heartbroken over his lack of care & abuse.
May God judge those who have hurt him so much. I am asking for what is best for him now----God alone knows. I pray he will find the will to live & thrive.


----------



## LovemyLucyLu

OMG how horrible! Made me cry. He's so tiny. How do people do that to such a precious little angle. Prayers and lots of love sending your way. Just love him and talk to him. Praying he starts to come around. 🙏


----------



## lynda

This is so so sad. Sending up lots of prayers, bless his little heartrayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## mdbflorida

Poor baby. I hope he finds the strength to pull through.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:smcry: oh my gosh, I want to hold him and love on him, he needs to feel love from someone, I miss my Miss Bow so much, I wish I could hold him and rock him and sing to him, my heart breaks fro him, I'll keep him in my prayers:smcry: how could anyone hurt him:smcry: I'll keep checking on him


----------



## Fee

I rarely cry but this broke my heart into 1 million pieces. Who can be so cruel to abuse a helpless animal ?! I hope the sweet fluff makes it! Thinking of you, sweet Shiloh!


----------



## ladodd

I can't stop thinking about this little boy. Please let him pull through so he can be treated as he should have been from the beginning of his life.


----------



## mysugarbears

I saw him on FB and it just breaks my heart. :crying 2: I pray that he feels all of the love around him and finds the will to live so he can live the life of love. I just want to hold him and rock him and whisper sweet nothings to him. Come on Shiloh baby you have so many who love you and are rallying for you. I will never understand how someone could do something like that to these babies. :exploding:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Shiloh was showing slight, ever so slight improvement tonight. Lifting his head and drinking water. He still will not stand and has to be hand feed. Should have an ultrasound done by now and see if it shows any other problems. I hope he is just a slow recovery from the pneumonia and terrible life. 
Thank you for keeping him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody

plenty pets 20 said:


> Shiloh was showing slight, ever so slight improvement tonight. Lifting his head and drinking water. He still will not stand and has to be hand feed. Should have an ultrasound done by now and see if it shows any other problems. I hope he is just a slow recovery from the pneumonia and terrible life.
> Thank you for keeping him in your thoughts and prayers.


That's what I'm hoping too, Edie. :wub:


----------



## maggieh

Praying that whatever the outcome, he feels the love that everyone has for him!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh this is so heart breaking! I am glad to hear he is showing signs of improvement and hope he continues to feel better. Poor little guy.


----------



## StevieB

Sweet Shiloh! Edie this breaks my heart. Please keep us posted. I can't understand how things like this happen.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Edie, I can't get Shiloh off my mind. I am praying so hard he makes it. The look in his eyes is so sad ... it breaks my heart.

I just sent you an email and a donation.

I am sitting here once again thinking and knowing exactly what I would do if I ever won one of those huge lotteries. And, it would not be for buying stuff for myself.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I can't stop thinking about little Shiloh, I can't help but cry for that little guy. He has really touched my heart. 

Heavenly Father, I just know you have a tear when you see what has happened to this little guy, Lord he deserves to have someone who will love him and cherish each moment with him. Lord I ask with all my heart that you will touch little Shiloh's body, only you can help that little guy, give him your strength and a desire to live. I'm praying tomorrow will be the beginning of a new and wonderful life for Shiloh, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## SA_GC

Get better little Shiloh - strong muti prayers coming from Africa and around the world for you. You will see little one - you will still get lots of love and cuddles - just get better now.


----------



## LovemyLucyLu

Poor baby! Horrible!!!! Such a sweetie!


----------



## Polly's mom

*Bless Shiloh*

I hope the warmth of our prayers wraps around little Shiloh and that our tears can help to wash the pain from his mind. I pray that his little heart can go on so we all can help him find his special Furrever home, filled with the hugs and kisses he so richly deserves.

I truly believe there is a special h*** for people who can do those terrible things to God's creatures. All things bright and small....


----------



## edelweiss

Polly's mom said:


> I hope the warmth of our prayers wraps around little Shiloh and that our tears can help to wash the pain from his mind. I pray that his little heart can go on so we all can help him find his special Furrever home, filled with the hugs and kisses he so richly deserves.
> 
> I truly believe there is a special h*** for people who can do those terrible things to God's creatures. All things bright and small....


:goodpost:

Any news Edie? :tender:rayer:rayer:


----------



## sdubose

rayer:Checking in on Shiloh and praying.


----------



## The A Team

Oh my gosh, that poor little baby.....I hope he survives and thrives. He looks so helpless. It's hard to believe that someone would do this to him.

It's just heartbreaking.


----------



## Maglily

Is he doing better today ? I hope so. XOXO


----------



## Snowbody

Checking in too. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Checking in, too.:heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I just can't get this precious baby out of my mind. I've been praying and praying for him. Hoping to hear some good news today.


----------



## sherry

This makes me cry! Prayers on the way!


----------



## jane and addison

Just checking in poor baby.


----------



## Duckman

*Thoughts and prayers for Shiloh ... *

Things can turn around and hoping Shiloh will start recovering quickly.

Unfortunately, abuse and dumping of animals is all too frequent. Some people do not deserve to have a pet. They also need to be held accountable for the pain and suffering they inflict on their pets...


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

matilda's mommy said:


> i can't stop thinking about little shiloh, i can't help but cry for that little guy. He has really touched my heart.
> 
> Heavenly father, i just know you have a tear when you see what has happened to this little guy, lord he deserves to have someone who will love him and cherish each moment with him. Lord i ask with all my heart that you will touch little shiloh's body, only you can help that little guy, give him your strength and a desire to live. I'm praying tomorrow will be the beginning of a new and wonderful life for shiloh, in jesus name i pray. Amen


amen


----------



## Matilda's mommy

checkin in on precious Shiloh:wub:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

Just checking in..Sayng many prayers..


----------



## pippersmom

Hoping you have some good news to report. rayer:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Sorry, I am waiting for an update too. Tried to call Monica and assume she is probably at the vets now. Will let you all know as soon as I hear any news. Feeling sick with worry myself.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

plenty pets 20 said:


> Sorry, I am waiting for an update too. Tried to call Monica and assume she is probably at the vets now. Will let you all know as soon as I hear any news. Feeling sick with worry myself.


We want so much for this precious fluff baby to make it. And, for him to feel our love. He has really touched the hearts of so many.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I know that we're all sitting here cyring -- and we're all praying. All of us probably have the same feeling that we want to rush to the vet clinic and just hold this precioous baby and let him know that he is loved and that life is worth living.

Dear Lord - please heal this little one -- both physically and mentally and bring love and happiness into his life. Amen


----------



## maggie's mommy

Lacie's Mom said:


> I know that we're all sitting here cyring -- and we're all praying. All of us probably have the same feeling that we want to rush to the vet clinic and just hold this precioous baby and let him know that he is loved and that life is worth living.
> 
> Dear Lord - please heal this little one -- both physically and mentally and bring love and happiness into his life. Amen


Amen! Praying so hard for him.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Praying for this little doll baby!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

last night before I went to sleep I imagined angels all around little Shiloh and one holding him, I honestly believe that's most likely what took place last night, Shiloh is in a safe place now, all we can do is pray for God to be merciful, the Lord has the final say, I want so badly to hold that little one he knows how much we all love little Shiloh


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Matilda's mommy said:


> last night before I went to sleep I imagined angels all around little Shiloh and one holding him, I honestly believe that's most likely what took place last night, Shiloh is in a safe place now, all we can do is pray for God to be merciful, the Lord has the final say, I want so badly to hold that little one he knows how much we all love little Shiloh


Me, too. I, too, have been praying that angels comfort Shiloh. And, I would love to hold him, kiss him, and tell him that he is so loved and that everything will be okay.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Checking back again to see if Edie has an update. I can't get this little one off my mind. 

Paula -- I'm using the prayer cross you sent as I pray for this little one and I picture him in Jesus' Hands.


----------



## Maglily

checking again and going to bed soon. I pray you have a good nite sweetie pie.


----------



## ladodd

Checking in on our little guy. I hope he's improving. Shiloh, if you only knew how many people are praying, rooting, hoping for your sweet little self .


----------



## mysugarbears

That sweet baby Shiloh has been on my mind all night and day. :heart: I have been praying so hard for him to somehow feel the outpouring of love and prayers going out for him. rayer: He reminds me so much of my Riley when i first got him (he came from a very abusive situation) minus the broken tail and pneumonia, but the broken spirit. :smcry: I think about these babies often, but there is just something so special about Shiloh, just like my Riley. I just want to wrap my arms around Shiloh and smother him in kisses and tell him everything will be ok if he will just believe. :heart:


----------



## plenty pets 20

The update tonight, is really no change. He had an ultrasound done with nothing significant showing. They did some other tests, but we don't have the results. We hope to get a skull film done tomorrow for the big bump on his head. After all that he is going to go home with Monica for her to hand feed and love and hope this brings him back. He would not be strong enough to go through surgery at this point, if its found that's what is needed. 
We arent giving up, just hoping love and food, will give him strength to stand.
He lifts his head and thats all. Wish the news was better.


----------



## mysugarbears

Thank you Edie for updating about sweet Shiloh...i'll be continuing prayers and looking for updates.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Am just reading this now but saw the FB post the other day... makes me sick and sad for this poor little guy... I am praying that he can recover so he can know that the love of a human is possible...


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I'm glad he is able to go home with Monica, what a precious gift from God she is holding in her arms, he isn't alone he is getting some love, I have to say if I had him I'd be holding him all the time. God Bless you little Shiloh, one day at a time sweet one.:smootch: He's in my prayers


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

plenty pets 20 said:


> The update tonight, is really no change. He had an ultrasound done with nothing significant showing. They did some other tests, but we don't have the results. We hope to get a skull film done tomorrow for the big bump on his head. After all that he is going to go home with Monica for her to hand feed and love and hope this brings him back. He would not be strong enough to go through surgery at this point, if its found that's what is needed.
> We arent giving up, just hoping love and food, will give him strength to stand.
> He lifts his head and thats all. Wish the news was better.


Thank you for the update, Edie.

Now I am praying that the bump on his head is nothing serious enough that would require surgery. And, also praying that the bump on his head is not the reason why he is not standing.

Edie, I am wondering why did the vet told Monica that she just got Shiloh out of the shelter in time. Was he not eating?

I, like everyone else ... is praying that Shiloh starts to feel better. I must admit that I feel some peace of mind knowing that Monica is taking him home to hand feed and love this precious angel. It seems as though that will be a less stressful and more peaceful environment for him right now.

Hugs and love to both you and Monica. :heart::heart:


----------



## edelweiss

I, too, am glad Shiloh is going home to be w/Monica---even if, and this is no prediction, for some reason he doesn't make it, God forbid, then he will have known the feeling of love & care that was stolen from him up until now.
Of course I am asking God to preserve his little life but for whatever reasons I trust God will have His hand on him all the way. He loves His creation, even if there is evil in some hearts that have caused this tragedy.
May he know peace & love, and tenderness & may it bring healing to his little canine soul & body. Our kisses, sweet baby.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

edelweiss said:


> I, too, am glad Shiloh is going home to be w/Monica---even if, and this is no prediction, for some reason he doesn't make it, God forbid, then he will have known the feeling of love & care that was stolen from him up until now.
> Of course I am asking God to preserve his little life but for whatever reasons I trust God will have His hand on him all the way. He loves His creation, even if there is evil in some hearts that have caused this tragedy.
> May he know peace & love, and tenderness & may it bring healing to his little canine soul & body. Our kisses, sweet baby.


Sandi, so beautifully and eloquently expressed. My thoughts, too.


----------



## Summergirl73

Oh this poor sweet baby. His past life was so cruel and I just pray that he will allow himself to learn what joy can come from love and trust. God be with him.


----------



## gopotsgo

I just saw this and am a jumble of emotions. Saying prayers. I recently heard a very experienced foster say that the owner surrenders seem to be the hardest, the more "broken". I know it was true with my Gracie. But things WILL get better Shiloh, the past will be forgotten and you will be healthy and happy and LOVED. AMAR promises you that


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Checking in on poor Shiloh.


----------



## ladodd

Still have faith that our prayers and love will bring this sweet little guy around.


----------



## sherry

Hugs and Prayers for Shiloh!


----------



## luvsmalts

Keep fighting Shiloh!


----------



## Madison's Mom

Still thinking of and praying for Shiloh.


----------



## edelweiss

How are we looking today, Edie? Our hearts continue to hope for Shiloh!


----------



## Snowbody

We're thinking of you, Shiloh!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

one day at a time little Shiloh

Heavenly Father, you hear our prayers,Lord thank you for being with little Shiloh, he has so much love to offer, give the vet your insight Lord, bring him through the head scan with no problems, may Shiloh become stronger with each passing day, may he experience what it is like to feel secure, what real love is, may he live a long and healthy life with adoring people who cherish him. Thank you Lord for Monica, for Edie for each one who gives of their heart to help these little ones you have given us to enjoy. Thank you for little Shiloh. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Lacie's Mom

edelweiss said:


> I, too, am glad Shiloh is going home to be w/Monica---even if, and this is no prediction, for some reason he doesn't make it, God forbid, then he will have known the feeling of love & care that was stolen from him up until now.
> Of course I am asking God to preserve his little life but for whatever reasons I trust God will have His hand on him all the way. He loves His creation, even if there is evil in some hearts that have caused this tragedy.
> May he know peace & love, and tenderness & may it bring healing to his little canine soul & body. Our kisses, sweet baby.


Wonderful post which expresses all our sentiments. Continuing to send prayers. I'm hoping that feeling love and safety in Monia's arms will give him a will to fight for life.


----------



## pippersmom

Praying there is some improvement in this little guy today.


----------



## lydiatug

Relieved that he is in loving hands, praying for the best for this sweet little guy!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Slight improvement today, he ate and drank on his own for the very first time. Will remain at the vets on a change of I.V. med's, through the week-end.
He has been xrayed and checked from top to bottom and nothing is showing
other then the pneumonia. We hope this is the start of his new healthy, happy life. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers please. We just have to win this one.


----------



## pippersmom

plenty pets 20 said:


> Slight improvement today, he ate and drank on his own for the very first time. Will remain at the vets on a change of I.V. med's, through the week-end.
> He has been xrayed and checked from top to bottom and nothing is showing
> other then the pneumonia. We hope this is the start of his new healthy, happy life. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers please. We just have to win this one.


That is so good to hear. :chili: Just keep showing improvement one day at a time little Shiloh and soon you will see what a good life is all about.


----------



## ladodd

That's good to hear that the xray was clear. Edie, I know that you are busy, could you try and keep us posted over the weekend. I think several of us feel a strong attachment to this little guy.


----------



## maggie's mommy

This sounds like good news. He sure has a lot of people pulling for him. This little guy has really touched my heart. Praying for a full recovery for him.


----------



## Snowbody

Good news, Edie. It might just have been that he was so worn down mentally and physically from the abuse that he didn't even have the strength to try to rally and why try if you were mistreated? I think he knows he has reason to live now from all the love and prayers coming to him from far (all of us on the web) and near from Monica and the amazing staff at the hospital. Prayers that he will continue to rally.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Aw that sweet little boy. Come on Shiloh, you have a lot of people pulling for you.


----------



## Maglily

great news on the reports and that's there's improvement.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom

I'm happy with the news and pray that he continues to heal. That sweet baby deserves a loving home!


----------



## edelweiss

"Thank you dear Father for hearing our prayers---we entrust ourselves to your loving care, and pray for mercy for this little guy, Shiloh." 
Edie, we are not giving up now. . .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

plenty pets 20 said:


> Slight improvement today, he ate and drank on his own for the very first time. Will remain at the vets on a change of I.V. med's, through the week-end.
> He has been xrayed and checked from top to bottom and nothing is showing
> other then the pneumonia. We hope this is the start of his new healthy, happy life. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers please. We just have to win this one.


Thank you so much for the update, Edie. 

Even a slight improvement ... such as Shiloh eating and drinking on his own sounds good. And, thank goodness the x-rays don't show more complications.

Edie, how old is Shiloh? I might have missed this in another post.

Does the vet office have medical staff around the clock? Shiloh will not be alone and he will be monitored full time with a human being, right?

I look at Shiloh's picture and his sad, sad eyes are those of a very wounded fluff baby soul. I find myself not only praying for him ... but, talking to him through his picture. I even kissed his through my i-Pad screen. (yes, I am sure some will think I am totally nuts). I keep on praying he feels our love.

Monica and Edie, thank you again for giving Shiloh such tender loving care.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

As Marie said -- even a slight improvement is wonderful news. And yes, we all seem to have a connection with little Shiloh and are cheering him on and sending lots and lots prayers and positive healing energy.


----------



## aprilb

Just now seeing this...oh, how heartbreaking..:crying::cryingoor little guy..he really tugs at my heart...I so wish I could take him...if I didn't already have 3....I would wrap him in soft blankies, hold him close, and sing softly to him...Oh Shiloh, you just have to get well!


----------



## michellerobison

Aww sweet baby, he needs lots of love and cuddles to get him to realize there is love out There... lighting a candle for Shiloh, ♥


----------



## jane and addison

Lacie's Mom said:


> As Marie said -- even a slight improvement is wonderful news. And yes, we all seem to have a connection with little Shiloh and are cheering him on and sending lots and lots prayers and positive healing energy.


I agree any improvement is good news get well soon a new life awaits.


----------



## sherry

I think this is great news! This little baby is going to survive, I really want to think only positive thoughts!


----------



## SammieMom

I'm sorry but I am afraid to read his story. I just cant handle it today. So many out there needing love. 

So I am sending up a prayer and big thanks to those helping this baby. :innocent:


----------



## ckanen2n

Oh, poor little guy - sending prayers and good wishes that he will get well and enjoy a wonderful life! May Karma find and punish those who did this to him!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Report from last night, is he continues to eat and drink on his own, but still not standing or moving around on his own. He will remain at the vet hospital and hopefully by Monday see a really good improvement. We hope. 
If we have any significant changes this week-end, I will keep you all informed.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thank you Edie, lots of prayers going up for this precious little guy, one day at a time, each day he's improving. 

Thank you Lord for being with little Shiloh, you are giving him a desire to live, Lord give him the strength to stand and walk. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## Snowbody

Yes, I felt encouraged by Monica's report last night. The photo she posted looked a lot better of Shiloh too. We're all keeping him in our thoughts and prayers this weekend.


----------



## Maglily

It does sound encouraging. Praying Shiloh feels better soon:wub: hugs and kisses little guy.


----------



## Chardy

edelweiss said:


> "Thank you dear Father for hearing our prayers---we entrust ourselves to your loving care, and pray for mercy for this little guy, Shiloh."
> Edie, we are not giving up now. . .


I couldn't sleep last night... I am praying... and I will keep repeating your prayer today Sandi.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

checkin in on precious Shiloh:wub: my hubby and I are praying for that little guy, he has touched our hearts:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much for the update, Edie.
> 
> Even a slight improvement ... such as Shiloh eating and drinking on his own sounds good. And, thank goodness the x-rays don't show more complications.
> 
> Edie, how old is Shiloh? I might have missed this in another post.
> 
> Does the vet office have medical staff around the clock? Shiloh will not be alone and he will be monitored full time with a human being, right?
> 
> I look at Shiloh's picture and his sad, sad eyes are those of a very wounded fluff baby soul. I find myself not only praying for him ... but, talking to him through his picture. I even kissed his through my i-Pad screen. (yes, I am sure some will think I am totally nuts). I keep on praying he feels our love.
> 
> Monica and Edie, thank you again for giving Shiloh such tender loving care.




Marie I love you, you have such a pure heart,:smootch: no your not nuts, if so I am too
I wish I could hold him, I wish Monica or Edie would post a picture of him every few days, he's getting stronger, one day at a time


----------



## Lacie's Mom

So glad that he's eating an drinking. Hopefully he will soon be able to stand on his own. Dear Lord -- please bless little Shiloh.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Prayers for little Shiloh that he continues to improve and hope that there will be some more encouraging news.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Here is the update on Shiloh from his foster mom, Monica. This was posted on FB and I am reposting here for those that may have missed it there:
Shiloh Update from this morning.


"Shiloh update: Early this morning Shiloh ate when fed and took a couple steps when place down to totty. Unfortunately, when I came at 10, he was unable to stay standing. Maybe the couple steps exhausted him? It was not my vet on this weekend. I'll see mine tomorrow. This one contradicted what my vet said. Leaving me less hopeful."




I know he's in all of our hearts and that we're continuing our prayers for this precious soul.


----------



## plenty pets 20

Thanks for posting Lynn.
Poor Monica is so up and then down with emotions and worries for Shiloh.
Its such a worry that he wont stand or walk and we cant find an answer to the problem.


----------



## edelweiss

Thanks Lynn & Edie---my optimism has been cautious all along but I will continue to pray & be hopeful in spite of that. Only God knows at this point what will be the outcome but we are all so emotionally attached to Shiloh that it is hard to know what is best for him. May God give wisdom to this vet & mercy to this darling boy.
Please keep us posted as you can.


----------



## plenty pets 20

The things that keep us hopefull. He eats when hand feed and will eat on his own at times, drinks water. He wont mess his crate, so is carried out and set on his legs, where he pee's and poop's. So his manners are very strong for a sick dog. If he doesn't have to potty, he just lays down again and wont hold the stand. 
Makes you crazy when you cant find the answer to his problem. I gave Monica a whole list of questions for the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Heavenly Father, you know what's happening this very moment to Shiloh, Lord each day he has gotten a bit stronger, he needs strength that only you can give, oh Lord touch this little guy, he's been through so much, he deserves to have a life full of love not fear. I'm believing for your touch on Shiloh, right before dawn is the darkest time, I know you love Shiloh, thank you Lord for bringing him through this. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


I have been thinking and praying all day for Shiloh, we need to keep believing for this little guy, Edie give Monica my love I'm praying for her as well


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, you know what's happening this very moment to Shiloh, Lord each day he has gotten a bit stronger, he needs strength that only you can give, oh Lord touch this little guy, he's been through so much, he deserves to have a life full of love not fear. I'm believing for your touch on Shiloh, right before dawn is the darkest time, I know you love Shiloh, thank you Lord for bringing him through this. In Jesus name I pray. Amen
> 
> 
> I have been thinking and praying all day for Shiloh, we need to keep believing for this little guy, Edie give Monica my love I'm praying for her as well


 Paula -- this is such a beautiful prayers. He is indeed in the Lord's Hands.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lacie's Mom said:


> Here is the update on Shiloh from his foster mom, Monica. This was posted on FB and I am reposting here for those that may have missed it there:
> Shiloh Update from this morning.
> 
> 
> "Shiloh update: Early this morning Shiloh ate when fed and took a couple steps when place down to totty. Unfortunately, when I came at 10, he was unable to stay standing. Maybe the couple steps exhausted him? It was not my vet on this weekend. I'll see mine tomorrow. This one contradicted what my vet said. Leaving me less hopeful."
> 
> I know he's in all of our hearts and that we're continuing our prayers for this precious soul.


Lynn, thank you for the update because I did miss it on FB. 

I wonder what the vet said that contradicted what the other vet said.

Shiloh continues to be in my prayers. We love him so much. My heart goes out to Monica, too. I wish I could give her a big warm hug in person.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks for posting Lynn.
> Poor Monica is so up and then down with emotions and worries for Shiloh.
> Its such a worry that he wont stand or walk and we cant find an answer to the problem.


Edie, please tell Monica that we all know she is doing everything humanly possible to help Shiloh. I am sure Shiloh feels her love.

Maybe Shiloh's muscles are so weak that he will need physical therapy to be able to stand and walk again? A few years ago I was almost to that point ... and, it took six months of physical therapy for me to be able to stand and walk again without feeling incredibly weak... (even though one physical therapist gave me a rather dismal diagnosis) ... so, that is why I have hope for Shiloh. 

My prayers continue for precious Shiloh.


----------



## mss

If his heart is okay and he eats and drinks and is able to hold his pee and poop until appropriate times, I think those are all hopeful signs! Maybe he is just weak and needs more good nutrition and time to recover. 

Thinking of my own personal experiences--I had a bad case of some viral or flu illness decades ago and had a hard time standing up long enough to shower for many weeks! My doctor didn't offer any help, he just said "of course you don't feel well, you've been sick!" 

Sending more wishes, prayers, hugs and vibes for Shiloh and all those who care and are caring for him. :grouphug:


----------



## ladodd

I'm hoping that it's just weak muscles. We don't know what conditions he was living in, maybe he was confined and couldn't stand. I was in an accident in my twenties, couldn't get up for 2 wks, they had to teach me to walk again. We will continue to pray and have hope for this precious little boy. Waiting anxiously for further updates.


----------



## plenty pets 20

Monica posted on Facebook that he seemed more alert today and picked up his head to see her when she walked in. He was also able to stand and take a few steps again. She was so excited she forgot to take pictures. She will go back to see him again tonight.
We are almost afraid to be hopeful, but are encouraged today.


----------



## pippersmom

Thats the best news so far. yay!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

THANK YOU LORD

I had prayer earlier and I just know he's going to get stronger, I praise God, he's giving strength to little Shiloh, each day he will become stronger. God has a plan for little Shiloh, wonderful blessings will come his way.
You made my day Edie.


----------



## donnad

I am just seeing this post. My heart is breaking for this poor baby. I will definitely keep him in my prayers. May he continue to improve.


----------



## maggie's mommy

Encouraging news today for little Shiloh. Hopefully he just needs time to regain his strength. Continued prayers for this precious baby.


----------



## lydiatug

Just checking in after a busy weekend with kids & horses...I'm glad to hear he's improving just a little bit, will certainly keep him in my prayers. Thankful for those of you that can take such special care of these little ones and at least give them a chance.


----------



## mdbflorida

I am so glad he is making some progress. Hopefully he is feeling all of the positive thoughts and love being sent his way.


----------



## mss

Thank you for the encouraging update, Edie!  We will continue to keep him and his caregivers in our prayers and thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

I was so worried again last night but am glad that there was a better post this morning. I'm also glad the first vet is back with Shiloh. Sometimes it's attitude that makes the difference in medical care. Monica is doing such a fantastic job. I know some people posted on FB can't someone be with Shiloh all day long. I think it's unrealistic to ask that of a foster mom. Monica has several dogs she's fostering as well as her own and has her hands full. She's in the hospital and they often won't let you be underfoot in the ICU for very long. I know she's doing everything she can and more. :smootch:


----------



## SWallace

this post made me cry. i just don't understand how a person could treat an innocent animal badly. why have one? 

i hope he continues to improve and wish you the best.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese

OMG I don't know how I missed this - just seeing it now and reading through all the posts. Like everyone, my heart is heavy to see such cruelty. Praying he continues to show some steady improvement and will be checking back ofteno see how he is doing. Prayers, prayers, prayers!!!!


----------



## edelweiss

Edie, did they run complete blood work on Shiloh & determine it is just pneumonia? How old do they think he is? My mind just won't take in his situation because I can't understand how this could happen. I know there is evil in this world, but I find it hard to accept in situations like this.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Glad that Shiloh is doing better. I know that our prayers are being heard. Continuing to seen lots of healing energy and lots of prayers for this sweet little boy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just checking in on little Shiloh, today is going to be better than yesterday, dh and I have been praying we have fallen in love with that little guy:wub:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese

Checking in and happy to hear progress...I'm sure it will be slow but as long as it's progress. Bless the little one, in my thoughts!


----------



## shellbeme

Can we have a new Shiloh update thread soon? I'm loosing updates in the mass of supportive posts. (Which is not a complaint, mind you  )


----------



## bailey02

Bump


----------



## edelweiss

Matilda's mommy said:


> just checking in on little Shiloh, today is going to be better than yesterday, dh and I have been praying we have fallen in love with that little guy:wub:


Paula, I think you & Lorin should consider adopting Shiloh---you could rock him & sing to him. He needs lots of prayer too! :wub:


----------



## Maglily

More prayers and :wub::wub::wub:for Shiloh, it does sound like he is showing some improvement.


----------



## plenty pets 20

I just talked to Monica. Not much change in Shiloh today, but lungs are clearing and we hope she can take him home on oral meds soon and then hand feed him, to build him up. They are saying he may have a liver shunt, but I sure hope not or MVD, that we can deal with on a diet. I dont think he is strong enough for any surgery at this point. 
He still needs all your prayers .


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Shiloh honey so many of us love you, we want you to grow stronger every day, come on little guy, try hard to get well, God has his hand on you he's not giving up on you sweet heart. Either am I, you have a reason to live, you have someone out in this big old world that wants you, who knows you need love, who will delight in every moment of your life. Get strong little Shiloh you have a whole new life just waiting for you:smootch:

one day at a time


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

Thanks for the update and it sounds good that his lungs are clearing. I check back 3 or 4 times a day just looking for and hoping to get good news. This little baby just HAS to make it. I know that there are lots and lots of prayers going up for him. God bless you, little Shiloh. Keep fighting, little one. We are pulling for you. Gentle hugs and kisses..


----------



## Lacie's Mom

It's good that his lungs are clearing. And it will probably be better for Shiloh when Monica can take him home and get him stronger from hand feeding and, of course, getting him to feel safe and loved.

I pray that he doesn't have a stunt. Of course, I also hope that he doesn't have MVD, but at least it is controllable with diet. It doesn't sound like he could withstand any surgery at this point.

One step at a time. Shiloh -- you must be able to feel the love that we're all sending you, and, of course our Lord and the Angels are wrapping their arms about you. Dear Lord -- still praying for little Shiloh. Please send Your healing power his way. Amen


----------

